# Make Plastisol Transfers with a Printer?



## Bobdougan (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay well i would like to know if i can... Make Plastisol Transfers with a Printer? (i was thinking a inkjet style)

if not why not?

has anyone actually tried it?

Appreciate feedback

Thanks 

-Bob


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

:welcome:

You can print ink jet transfers with an ink jet printer but you can't print plastisol that way.


----------

